# Health care in Maadi



## Pedro555 (May 31, 2016)

Hello Folks
I apologies if this is already covered elsewhere.
Could you please recommend Medical Centres & Hospitals for Expat family
living in 'old Maadi' area. Also appreciate any recomenadtions for Dentist.
Newly arrived in Maadi - tried one medical clinis for a minor consultation
and was a bit disapointed in the condition of the facilities.
So before its urgent.....would like to identify some places I can use in the future
if and when required, for basic family attendance (kids aged 11 & 16).
Many Thanks in advance for any response / comments.
If nothing of real good standard available in Maadi, obviously willing to travel to nearest available recommendation.


----------

